#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Mediterranean College: Σπούδασε Πολιτικός Μηχανικός &  σε αποκλειστικότητα για την Ελλάδα Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός σε ένα από τα καλύτερα Πανεπιστήμια της Μ. Βρετανίας

## Mediterranean College

*Σπούδασε Πολιτικός Μηχανικός
&  σε αποκλειστικότητα για την Ελλάδα
Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός
σε ένα από τα καλύτερα Πανεπιστήμια της Μ. Βρετανίας*
Για εσένα που θέλεις να σπουδάσεις και να αποκτήσεις ένα αναγνωρισμένο πτυχίο και να διεκδικήσεις μια σημαντική επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία στον τομέα της Μηχανικής, η πλέον αξιόπιστη επιλογή σου είναι  το *MEDITERRANEAN COLLEGE
Γιατί:*

Σε συνεργασία με ένα από τα καλύτερα Βρετανικά Πανεπιστήμια, το *University of Derby*, το Mediterranean College σου  δίνει τη δυνατότητα να αποκτήσεις Bachelor στην ειδικότητα του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού *και*- *το μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα -Bachelor στην ειδικότητα του Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού*, επιλέγοντας ένα από τα προγράμματα:
*BSc (Hons) Civil Engineering and Construction*
*&*
*BSc (Hons) Mechanical Engineering* 
*Το πρώτο πρόγραμμα:*
Μπορεί να οδηγήσει τους απόφοιτους στην απόκτηση του τίτλου του Incorporated Engineer (από το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Αγγλίας), ενώ παρέχει τη δυνατότητα πλήρους άσκησης του επαγγέλματος του Μηχανικού (Chartered Engineer) και στην Ελλάδα (με Master και εργασιακή εμπειρία).Καλύπτει και τους 4 τομείς Πολιτικών Μηχανικών - Δομοστατικών, Γεωτεχνικών, Υδραυλικών, Συγκοινωνιολόγων – έτσι όπως αυτοί καλύπτονται στο πρόγραμμα του Πολυτεχνείου.Το περιεχόμενο των μαθημάτων είναι προσαρμοσμένο τόσο στην Ευρωπαϊκή όσο και στην Ελληνική νομοθεσία. 

*Το δεύτερο πρόγραμμα:*
Περιλαμβάνει γνώσεις Management, Εταιρικής Ευθύνης και ΠεριβάλλοντοςΔίνει έμφαση σε μαθήματα σχεδίου, σχεδιασμού και μοντελοποίησης με τη χρήση των σύγχρονων σχεδιαστικών εργαλείων 

*Τα προγράμματα Bachelor's του Mediterranean College απευθύνονται σε:*
αποφοίτους Λυκείου ή ΕΠΑΛαποφοίτους ΙΕΚ (απευθείας εισαγωγή στο 2ο έτος)αποφοίτους HND (απευθείας εισαγωγή στο 2ο ή στο 3ο έτος)φοιτητές ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ, Πανεπιστημίων της αλλοδαπής και Κολλεγίων (μετεγγραφή σε προχωρημένο έτος σπουδών) 

*Το * *Mediterranean* *College* 
*Παρέχει αναγνωρισμένα προγράμματα  τα οποία οδηγούν στην απόκτηση τίτλων, ισοδύναμων  επαγγελματικά με εκείνων των δημοσίων ΑΕΙ.*Δίνει τη δυνατότητα γρήγορης προσαρμογής στη γλώσσα διδασκαλίας.Το διδακτικό προσωπικό είναι  εγκεκριμένο (accredited lecturers) από το University of DerbyΠραγματοποιεί δεκάδες εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες και πρακτική άσκηση στο ευρύ δίκτυο συνεργαζόμενων εταιριών του Κολλεγίου.Αναπτύσσει ένα δραστικό πλάνο απασχολησιμότητας επικεντρωμένο στο σήμερα και στις ανάγκες των σπουδαστών του. 
*Επικοινώνησε σήμερα για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
Mediterranean College*
Aθήνα: Πατησίων 107 & Πελλήνης 8, τηλ.: 210 8899600
Θεσσαλονίκη: Εγνατία 2-4, τηλ.: 2310 287779
www.medcollege.edu.gr
info@medcollege.edu.gr

*Ενημερώσου για τα προγράμματα και τις υπηρεσίες του Mediterranean College και εξασφάλισε 25% έκπτωση και δώρο έναν υπολογιστή αφής (tablet)
για early registrations.*

----------

